# Any suggestions for route tunnel to San Remo area



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Our trip starting in a weeks time was going to be based around northern France but..... Jackie was talking her friend in San Remo this evening, so guess where we are headed now. Any suggestion for a route, we are not in a hurry. Just goes to show the flexibility of motorhoming, you never really know where you will end up.
Brian


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Route to San Remo*

 Buon giorno,
head for French Riviera - at Nice turn left to Ventimiglia/San Remo.
Do not make the mistake of avoiding toll road from Nice to San Remo, unless you have lots of time and patience.
Enjoy your trip.
saluti,
eddied


----------

